# Sandbridge Surf Fishing Report



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Finally got a chance to get out for a few hours. Loaded up my new pier cart and my son and I headed out to sandbridge. Got there about noon. Tide was out and the water was calm. Fish were in hiding....we got nada, zip, zilch, skunked, nothing....not even a bite. Saw a ton of dolphin. There were dolphins in the breakers all the way out to three quarters of a mile. Had a good time for the three hours I fished. Got to throw my new 1569 with my 7500 c3ct on it. All I can say is that is one sweet rod and reel. Also got to throw my zzip. That rod throws sweet too. Didnt feel like putting line on my mag 525, avet sx or blue yonder, (i was in a hurry to get out there because I had to go to dinner at moms, so I put my slosh 20 on it and wow it was smooth. Also tossed my OM 12" with slosh 30. May be the last time for OM and slosh's. because I really loved that 7500. 

Figure to keep the mag, avet, blue yonder and get rid of the slosh's and pick up another 7500. 

Hey surf Rat let me know if you get your hands on another 7500 c3ct. 

Oh well what is it they say a bad day fishing.....Oh hell there is no bad days fishing.

Oh yea sand fleas were everywhere. I tossed some metal and when it was drug accross the small sand bar that was right at the beach I hooked sand fleas almost every cast  Even tried some for baut ...no luck there either.

Oh well looks like the spit next week for some flatties Pne fpr dinner and then Tag and Release the rest. Hey Al dont forget to give me a call during the week


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Ken, The general rule is "If you see dolphin [porpoise] in the area, you aren't gon'na catch anything". They generally run all the bait fish out and everything else leaves with them.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

they can run fish into the beach too


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

I agree with NTKG i was under impression they chase fish into the beach. Some of the best bluefish action I had last year was when the dolphins were around. But I guess it could go either way.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

I have always had very good luck when the harbor porpoises and or dolphins were around; they always seem to drive the baitfish into the shore pushing other game fish up with them...the time after they run through may be slow though, as the fish will follow with them to pick up their scraps...

also, ken, i wanted to again thank you for the flounder rigs as i believe i was the first person to catch anything with them...this friday out of wachepreague we got a total of 8 keepers with your rigs and numerous throwbacks...I will email you the pics as soon as i get them developed as you mentioned a desire to see the catches...


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Well 'Hush Ma Mouth'


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

ASK4Fish said:


> I have always had very good luck when the harbor porpoises and or dolphins were around; they always seem to drive the baitfish into the shore pushing other game fish up with them...the time after they run through may be slow though, as the fish will follow with them to pick up their scraps...
> 
> also, ken, i wanted to again thank you for the flounder rigs as i believe i was the first person to catch anything with them...this friday out of wachepreague we got a total of 8 keepers with your rigs and numerous throwbacks...I will email you the pics as soon as i get them developed as you mentioned a desire to see the catches...



Great job with the rigs look forward to the pictures

As I said they are flounder killers


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Ken, I sent you a PM. Check your mailbox. I've got a few questions for ya regarding your OM.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

who out fished who ?


----------

